# genkernel giving me fits. [solved]

## dirtbag

hey folks.. wassup with this?

```
beast linux # genkernel --menuconfig  all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 3.2.12-gentoo for x86...

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2012-05-12--13-23-29.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

/bin/sh: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/gcc-goto.sh: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

beast linux # cat /var/log/genkernel.log

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 3.2.12-gentoo for x86...

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2012-05-12--13-23-29.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

Makefile:327: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory

Makefile:567: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

/bin/sh: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/gcc-goto.sh: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

ive searched and see others having similar problems, but not one exactly like this.. 

-dbLast edited by dirtbag on Sun May 13, 2012 2:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

I have never used genkernel.

But from the errors you get

```

Makefile:327: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory

Makefile:567: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory 
```

I would suggest to re-emerge gentoo kernel-3.2.12.

Those missing files should be there.

Gerard.

----------

## dirtbag

yes, i dunno wth happened, but re-emerging gentoo-sources did it.

thanks.

-db

----------

## gerard27

You're welcome.

Plse put solved in the title of this thread.

Gerard.

----------

